# New York/NJ Meetup



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Noticed all the old threads about meeting up are gone.  Maybe because nobody wants to meet up lol. But if you live in the NYC Metro area, we could try to arrange something in the future. So don't be shy!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in Manhattan on the weekends for the most part so...


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im up for it. Im back in nyc every once in a while


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

I live in Brooklyn. I'm away at school right now. But I can meet up if it's on a Thanksgiving break or something.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok good to see some signs of life in this thread. Hopefully we can get something done before the weather gets colder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

im down.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

any suggestions for a location to meetup?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Opie said:


> Ok good to see some signs of life in this thread. Hopefully we can get something done before the weather gets colder!!!!!!!!!!!


it's not really that cold in here, just drops a little below zero centigrade...


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

alright guys so when are we planning this meetup?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Saturday, partay at your place Jen!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

LOL....wtf?? why are we the only two ppl actively posting on this thread~~? no one else wants to hang ;(


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright New Yorkers!.....C'mon now! Let's do this! Let's get it together! We can do it. Let's meet up!......but we gotta do it November..... lol.....you know, right before Thanksgiving. Please.......I wanna come too. It'll be great! YAAAAY....lol


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Tragito said:


> Alright New Yorkers!.....C'mon now! Let's do this! Let's get it together! We can do it. Let's meet up!......but we gotta do it November..... lol.....you know, right before Thanksgiving. Please.......I wanna come too. It'll be great! YAAAAY....lol


Why November? Better off doing it before the weather gets colder and less daylight!


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

Opie said:


> Why November? Better off doing it before the weather gets colder and less daylight!


Cause then I can't come.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Tragito said:


> Cause then I can't come.


Not in the area? Where are you!? lol

C'mon we need more people to express interest here!


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

Can we post this thread in the NYC group? There are 30 members in that group and no one's talking. 

Or better yet. Can someone just PM all 30 members and ask them to post whether they are interested in meeting or not?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

go for it tragito! lol.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

bump?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

WHERE ARE YOU PEOPLE!?!:mum


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't afford to go to New York. I'm not sure I would want to meet, anyway, but I'm not taking the train all the way to NYC unless me and my g/f go to a museum or something this winter, and she'd probably drive. It's just too much for me to be spending. It now costs $20 for a round-trip ticket. I remember when it was $14.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Well we sorta had a meetup last night. We went drinking and walked around aimlessly, got attacked by a dinosaur, then got arrested for urinating in public and panhandling.:clap


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

rofl...thanks for making the meetup sound horrible daniel!!! now their never gonna wanna come for sure now!!!

by the way guys heres the truth---we had a meetup--it was 100% SAFE--- we all made it out alive -- it was me,opie, and jolly--- we had a nice a drink @ the bar a nice dinner and jeckyl n hyde near west 4th in the city and den walked around times square went to toysrus and saw the HARMLESS dinosaur!! don't listen to opie! we wanna do another one with more ppl so please show more interest so we can do another bigger and funner one!!


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Awe, I wish I would have known sooner, I would have love to go. I live in NYC so I'm up for doing something for sure.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done guys for having a meetup :clap. Maybe Opie walked past some special 'fumes' that made his a very different night to the rest of you :b.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

well hopefully we can do another one soon---go iceskating or something! im down for mostly any weekend....


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

OK...... so when was this meetup even mentioned? Is that why only three people showed up, cause only three people knew about it?!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

whose down for a meetup in NOVEMBER?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Tragito said:


> OK...... so when was this meetup even mentioned? Is that why only three people showed up, cause only three people knew about it?!


Yeah actually four people knew about it, but one guy couldn't go, but he might have been a little nervous. We kinda just made our meetup because nobody here really seemed like they wanted to do anything other than me, rockst4r and jollybeans.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

why wouldn't u show up? would u be too nervous? i remember u showed up for the last one i was at but depecheeyes accidentallly misheard ur name...comee!! it will be worth it... ;]


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

not a set plan yet ...what would you like to do? or anyone?


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

I live in queens, but would be down to meet up sometime. I just want to meet new people and get rid of this anxiety crap! I just moved into a new condo and dont really know anybody in my area to be honest.


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

Lets set up a date for November!


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> :no
> 
> What dates are you available/in NY?
> I read in a previous post that you are away at school.


Yes. I am. But I will be in for Thanksgiving break, which is when I expect to see you all you fellow SA people. Sometime near the 25th, 26th or 27th. Whenever is fine with the rest of you.


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> Welcome fellow Queens person! :high5


hello neighbor! what part of queens are you from? I just moved to bayside recently.


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Anybody doing anything on Halloween?*

Just wondering if anybody was doing anything on halloween here? I dont have any plans at the moment and dont want to be stuck doing nothing lol I know a few people that are going to the parade, but I really dont feel like making the trek out there this year and getting wasted.

I think id be ok with just watching horror movies or something that day.
Im even willing to throw a small party at my apt just to mix things up. haha if anybody in my area wants to do something and doesnt have any plans just let me know. I guess Ill figure something out..


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

mcx215 said:


> Just wondering if anybody was doing anything on halloween here? I dont have any plans at the moment and dont want to be stuck doing nothing lol I know a few people that are going to the parade, but I really dont feel like making the trek out there this year and getting wasted.
> 
> I think id be ok with just watching horror movies or something that day.
> Im even willing to throw a small party at my apt just to mix things up. haha if anybody in my area wants to do something and doesnt have any plans just let me know. I guess Ill figure something out..


Don't think I'm going to do anything either. How old are you? And are you a hot chick?:b lol jk


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

What you all doing for Halloween?


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, Im a hot chick. hahaha screw it, if noboody wants to do anything simple, anybody going to the parade hit me up.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

mcx215 said:


> Yes, Im a hot chick. hahaha screw it, if noboody wants to do anything simple, anybody going to the parade hit me up.


I'm up to do something, PM me if you still want to trick or treat.:boogie


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

*ATTENTION: *

OK PEOPLE! SO WE ARE GOING TO TRY A MEETUP ONE MORE TIME. WE ARE GOING TO TRY TO GET AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE TO COME TO THIS ONE. THE MORE PEOPLE THE BETTER, SINCE WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER. SO SPREAD THE WORD! WE HAVE SET THE DATE NEARLY A MONTH IN ADVANCE, SO THIS GIVES YOU ENOUGH TIME TO DECIDE ON WHAT DAY, TO LET OTHERS KNOW, AND TO PREPARE. THE DATE IS SET FOR THE FOURTH WEEK OF THANKSGIVING, THAT WAY THOSE OF US IN SCHOOL CAN ALSO COME. WE CAN MEET ON ANY OF THE FOLLOWING DAYS, EXCEPT THANKSGIVING DAY OF COURSE:
*
WEDNESDAY THE 25th
FRIDAY THE 27th
SATURDAY THE 28th
SUNDAY THE 29th*

OK. SO POST IT HERE IF YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE IT AND LET US KNOW WHAT DAYS ARE BEST FOR YOU. IF YOU CAN MAKE IT ON ANY DAY THEN WRITE DOWN " ANY DAY." YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE THERE FOR A LONG TIME EITHER, IF YOU CAN ONLY SHOW UP FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND SAY HI AND THEN LEAVE THAT'S FINE TOO. THE IMPORTANT THING IS TO TRY TO SHOW UP. I WILL TRY TO PM THIS MESSAGE TO EVERYBODY IN THE NEW YORK GROUP. BUT POST YOUR ANSWER IN THE "GATHERINGS" THREAD.

WHEN THE TIME COMES WE CAN PICK THE DAY MOST PEOPLE HAVE AGREED ON AND THEN DECIDE WHERE TO MEET. ME AND ROCKST4R ARE DEFINITELY GONNA BE THERE. WE EXPECT TO SEE AT LEAST MORE THAN SEVEN OF US THERE, FOR STARTERS. SO CAST YOUR VOTE! AND DON'T JUST SAY YOUR COMING JUST FOR THE FUN OF IT! PLEASE TAKE THIS SERIOUSLY AND ACTUALLY SHOW UP. IT'S FUN, BUT IT'S ALSO VERY HELPFUL AND IT BENEFITS ALL OF US. WE CAN HELP EACH OTHER OUT. NOONE SHOULD FEEL TOO ANXIOUS TO NOT SHOW UP. BECAUSE LIKE I SAID, WE"RE ALL GOING THROUGH THE SAME THING AND WE"RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER. AND IF IT MAKES ANYONE FEEL BETTER WE CAN EVEN BUY DRINKS THAT DAY, FOR THOSE WHO NEED IT IN ORDER TO LOOSEN UP A BIT. WHATEVER. WE CAN DO ANYTHING TO MAKE IT WORK AND TO MAKE PEOPLE FEEL COMFORTABLE. JUST SHOW UP!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Rockst4r will buy a case of beer. :drunk

I could probably do the Friday or Saturday.


----------



## clandestine (Sep 6, 2009)

Is this legit??


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Opie said:


> Rockst4r will buy a case of beer. :drunk
> 
> I could probably do the Friday or Saturday.


hahahah lmao..yes a case for myself... cute icon!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

clandestine said:


> Is this legit??


what do you mean legit?? we are a bunch of people with SA just tryna meetup and have some fun... . . join us


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> :hide Geez. What's with all the screaming? I was already nervous and now I'm scared too! :lol
> 
> I'd like to cast my "for the fun of it" ballot for Friday. Sat/Sun I'm doing something on one of those days but not sure which yet.
> 
> P.S. I don't drink. Will there be cake as well? :hb


lmao...don't be scared..please come... he isn't yelling just really wants to meetup and eager to have some fun ;D


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

clandestine said:


> Is this legit??


It's a scam to steal your money, don't listen to Rockst4r!:evil


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

TimidTalker said:


> :lol Hope we're getting cake with that money :hb


THERE'S CAKE?!?!?! I'm definately going to the meetups now!!! :lol


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

where would this be taking place?


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

fd000 said:


> where would this be taking place?


That's last. First we have to see how many people are actually interested in going, or else people who are not even going will start arguing about the place. But obviously, it will take place somewhere in New York.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there any chance for a meetup here? If you guys come up with someting id be down


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll be back home from college for Thanksgiving and can make it


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm here basically all the time so whenever I suppose.

About the SA about actually meeting, thats a different matter.


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess ill be down for something, so sign me up!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

ok so whats the date of this meetup?


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

I can only do sundays until after new years


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

tragito? u there?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

LMAo...i'm down!!.. someone sent me a message about this post. i didn't know what they were talking about till just now... anyway whts up everyone we still up for this meet or what?? seems like no one is interested any more...


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

TimidTalker said:


> Well, since noone else responded, Rockst4r and I have decided to go to the Victoria's Secret store together on Friday. We'd invite you all to come, but apparently you guys don't want to hang out with us&#8230;LOL&#8230;(J/K&#8230;or am I? :stu)
> 
> Have a happy Thanksgiving everyone!


That's fine if you two want to model lingerie. That'd be a good show. :b


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

sikeEEEEEEEEE! OPIE get ur mind out the gutter!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Well looks like no meet-up. What's wrong with you people!? :roll Some of you who wanted it for Thanksgiving weekend haven't even posted anything. Doubt its going to happen now on short notice.:bah


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

whats good for tomorrow??? come on guys show a little enthusiasm...whose down?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:high5 me


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

yea I guess since no one else is responding.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

whats up with this weekend...sunday. lets do a meetup


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

lets, I'm in westport atm, but I'll be back in the city tommorow.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

who is down for a meetup on Saturday? Jollybeans is down and I'm down... I know its really short notice, but who else wants to hang out? and what should we do/where should we go?


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

come on guys!!! it will be fun!!!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Sure


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

okay so THREE down...looking great! who else is down? come on guys show some enthusiasm!!!!


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Sure


Glad your coming.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I would be definitely interested in a NY/NJ meetup sometime. I am in Morris county, NJ


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

Miwo said:


> I would be definitely interested in a NY/NJ meetup sometime. I am in Morris county, NJ


So am I. So you've got at least one person to hang out with.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

hmmmm no one came but me and jenn.:yes people we gotta start meeting up. nyc can be soooo much fun


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

got SA jitters and seemed like i was not gonna make it in time 

next time


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> got SA jitters and seemed like i was not gonna make it in time
> 
> next time


okay:yes. see you next time then


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

come on out guys! get out from behind those computers already!


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

looks like this thread is active again. If anybody is serious about meeting up, I can do it on the weekends, sundays Im free. I live in queens, anybody here live in that area?

You can send me an email about the next meetup since I dont check these boards that often.


----------



## ConfinedButterfly (Oct 22, 2005)

I'd be down for a get-together. I live a good distance away from the city but I could make it on a Saturday or Sunday. It'd be fun to meet some new people, especially fellow SA'ers. Let me know.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

lets plan a meetup after x mas..... how about the weekend after the next...? whose available? i REALLY wanna go ice skating!


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I love Ice Skating, I would definitely be down for that. I've never skated anywhere in NY, but heard that Rockefeller is a little small, but the central park one is much bigger. Either would be cool though

The weekend after next is ok with me, but I need to pick up my friend from the airport on Jan 2nd, not sure what time yet. Sunday is probably better, or even the week after


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

Anybody up for meeting up on Tuesday? I have to use my last vacation day before the new year and have nothing to do that day. Everytime I visit this site, people keep saying they are gonna have a meetup and it never happens. lol


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

yea totally- - i dont know why people are on this if they don't want to meetup. makes no sense.


----------



## mcx215 (Oct 14, 2009)

yep, exactly. So if anyone here is interested in meeting up this week or eventually, I am down. Just email me directly. I also started organizing some meetup.com groups, so if anyone is interested in joining let me know. Just dont mention anything about sas.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone still want to meet up? how long is bryant park ice skating open? i hear its free. i am in manhattan, but new here so don't know many people. C'mon!


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, I'm still up for meeting, but I can't skate and I don't want to just stand there and watch. Have anything else in mind?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in Manhattan a couple times a month....I'd be up for a coffee or beer after work.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Coffee sounds good to me


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm game...I'll be up next week. Anyone else interested in a cup o joe?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

We've tried to get a meetup set up for months. Hopefully this time we can get one for real, enough talking lol. Hopefully a day that isn't too cold though!


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

not sure if people are still trying to do this..but I might be interested in meeting up with some people


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah I am still interested...I think something walking around would be better than coffee though, maybe we can do some kind of a tour


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

As posted above...I'm up for anything. (If I can fit it in my sched.)


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

How about we meet at Union Square and wing it...any day is fine with me...does it need to be a weekend for some people? if not, we can do tues, weds, or thurs so BLK can make it.


----------



## DJsnowman (Jan 8, 2010)

hey guys, im fairly new to this site but was interested in possibly joining a meetup. im in nyc on the weekends


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

If anyone comes to the Monmouth County shore area I might want to meet up. I usually go out in Long Branch or Asbury Park.


----------

